# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  راه حل این شرایط چیه؟مشاور یا چی؟

## L3Ili.m

سلام
مستقیم میرم سر اصل مشکل..ینی خودم
پارسال کلی اشتباه درسی داشتم..از برنامه و همه چی جا موندم..حسابی کلافه بودم و استرس داشتم،درحدی که شبا نمیتونستم درست نفس بکشم..
ب دی نکشیده بود که خسته شدم عملا ول کردم و قبول کردم کنکور رو از دست دادم..تا آخر سال افسرده بودم و خودم رو ناتوان و ضعیف و بازنده حس میکردم..ولی امید داشتم..ب امسال امید داشتم،مطمین بودم امسال موفق میشم که..
امسالم دقیقا همون اشتباهات رو کردم..دقیقا...من اطلاعات کنکوریم خیلی بالاست ولی اشتباهات مسخره ای کردم...شاید دلیلش وسواس بوده یا انتظارات بالا یا اینکه به گام های کوچیک قانع نبودم و.. نمیدونم..
واقعا نمیدونم..فقط میدونم باید ب اشتباهاتم خاتمه بدم..
من اطلاعات کنکوریم بالاست ولی دیگه نه ب اطلاعاتم و نه ب کارهام اعتماد ندارم..قرار بود اشتباهاتمو تکرار نکنم ولی تکرار کردم..از بس شکست خوردم پیش خودم سرخورده و سرافکنده شدم..دیگه ب هیچکدوم از برنامه ریزی هام اعتماد ندارم.
سال قبل تابستون از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی بعدش پشیمون شدم و درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال واسه اولین آزمون دیر شروع کردم و ب کلی از آزمون جا موندم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از آذر عملا درس رو ول کردم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از دی از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم..ولی نه انگار من از هیچکدوم اینا درس عبرت نگرفتم.. دوباره همون مسیر پارسال رو در پیش گرفتم..باید یجوری امسال رو تغییر بدم وگرنه نابود میشم..واقعا نابود میشم

راه حل تون چیه؟
راه حل میتونه مشاور باشه؟
مشاور میتونه بهم کمک کنه همین امسال به هدفم برسم؟؟البته خودمم اگه نتیجه بگیرم واقعا از جون و دل مایه میذارم..

----------


## maryam13

> سلام
> مستقیم میرم سر اصل مشکل..ینی خودم
> پارسال کلی اشتباه درسی داشتم..از برنامه و همه چی جا موندم..حسابی کلافه بودم و استرس داشتم،درحدی که شبا نمیتونستم درست نفس بکشم..
> ب دی نکشیده بود که خسته شدم عملا ول کردم و قبول کردم کنکور رو از دست دادم..تا آخر سال افسرده بودم و خودم رو ناتوان و ضعیف و بازنده حس میکردم..ولی امید داشتم..ب امسال امید داشتم،مطمین بودم امسال موفق میشم که..
> امسالم دقیقا همون اشتباهات رو کردم..دقیقا...من اطلاعات کنکوریم خیلی بالاست ولی اشتباهات مسخره ای کردم...شاید دلیلش وسواس بوده یا انتظارات بالا یا اینکه به گام های کوچیک قانع نبودم و.. نمیدونم..
> واقعا نمیدونم..فقط میدونم باید ب اشتباهاتم خاتمه بدم..
> من اطلاعات کنکوریم بالاست ولی دیگه نه ب اطلاعاتم و نه ب کارهام اعتماد ندارم..قرار بود اشتباهاتمو تکرار نکنم ولی تکرار کردم..از بس شکست خوردم پیش خودم سرخورده و سرافکنده شدم..دیگه ب هیچکدوم از برنامه ریزی هام اعتماد ندارم.
> سال قبل تابستون از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی بعدش پشیمون شدم و درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال واسه اولین آزمون دیر شروع کردم و ب کلی از آزمون جا موندم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از آذر عملا درس رو ول کردم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از دی از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم..ولی نه انگار من از هیچکدوم اینا درس عبرت نگرفتم.. دوباره همون مسیر پارسال رو در پیش گرفتم..باید یجوری امسال رو تغییر بدم وگرنه نابود میشم..واقعا نابود میشم
> 
> ...


الان که دوبرابر سال قبل وقت داری چون مدرسه نمیری و کل تایمت ازاده+معدلم که مثبت شد
والا مشاورم بری یه سری برنامه بهت میده +یه سری مطالب که دیگه الان با این اینترنت بقال سر کوچه هم بلده مشاور که نمیتونه جای تو درس بخونه پس تو باید خودتو باور کنی استرس نداشته باشی چون استرس جز ضعف بدنی +روحی چیز مفیدی نداره پس یه عامل مزاحمه تلاشت رو انجام بده مصاحبه هایی که تو همین انجمن هست از جمله اقای سامان تارم +امیر حسین رضایی رو هم بخون خیلی کمکت میکنه

----------


## Mr.Green

مهمترین عامل موفقیت اینه که آدم خودش علت های عدم موفقیتش رو پیدا کنه و اون هارو درست کنه
شما دلایل اش رو پیدا کردی خودت هم فقط میتونی درستش کنی نه کس دیگه ای
ما هر وقت قبول کنیم که عامل موفقیت خودمون تنها و تنها وتنها خود ما هستیم اونقت هستش که همه مشکلات حل میشن
و متوجه میشیم که راه موفقیت سر راست تر از اون چیزی هست که پای بند به اصول مشاور و چیزی باشیم برای اینکه فقط از خودمون فرار کنیم
با خودت رو به رو شو و حلشون کن مشکلاتت رو

----------


## L3Ili.m

> مهمترین عامل موفقیت اینه که آدم خودش علت های عدم موفقیتش رو پیدا کنه و اون هارو درست کنه
> شما دلایل اش رو پیدا کردی خودت هم فقط میتونی درستش کنی نه کس دیگه ای
> ما هر وقت قبول کنیم که عامل موفقیت خودمون تنها و تنها وتنها خود ما هستیم اونقت هستش که همه مشکلات حل میشن
> و متوجه میشیم که راه موفقیت سر راست تر از اون چیزی هست که پای بند به اصول مشاور و چیزی باشیم برای اینکه فقط از خودمون فرار کنیم
> با خودت رو به رو شو و حلشون کن مشکلاتت رو


آره من مشکلم رو پیدا کردم الان..ولی الان که میبینم همون راه حل پارسال رو میخوام واسش برم..اینجاها آدم شک میکنه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Mr.Green

> آره من مشکلم رو پیدا کردم الان..ولی الان که میبینم همون راه حل پارسال رو میخوام واسش برم..اینجاها آدم شک میکنه


خب وقتی همون راه پارسال رو نری یعنی مشکلت رو حل کردی
به خودت ایمان داشته باش و شک نکن

----------


## L3Ili.m

> خب وقتی همون راه پارسال رو نری یعنی مشکلت رو حل کردی
> به خودت ایمان داشته باش و شک نکن


من خیلی کلافم..خیلی خستم،حوصله ی دوباره اشتباه کردن و شکست خوردن رو ندارم..
حوصله راههای اشتباه رو ندارم...با اینکه 98 دومین کنکورمه ولی با اولین شکستم احساس سرخوردگی میکنم..من معدلم خوبه..تو مدرسه عالی بودم ولی سال کنکور رو نمیتونم خودم رو جمع و جور کنم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## hossein-ml

این حجم از شباهت بی سابقس :Yahoo (21):  منم معدلم عالی بوده و تو مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودم و با اشتباهات مسخره پشت موندم الانم میخوام از نوع شروع کنم

----------


## L3Ili.m

> این حجم از شباهت بی سابقس منم معدلم عالی بوده و تو مدرسه ی تیزهوشان بودم و با اشتباهات مسخره پشت موندم الانم میخوام از نوع شروع کنم


منم امسال از نو شروع کردم..ولی تکراری

----------


## maryam13

خلاصه کلام اگه الان خودتونو جم کردین که هیچ اگه نکردین چن ماه دیگه به ویرانه ای تبدیل میشین (به قول نیک خو مشاور کنکور)دیگه قابل درست کردن نیست .

----------


## L3Ili.m

> خلاصه کلام اگه الان خودتونو جم کردین که هیچ اگه نکردین چن ماه دیگه به ویرانه ای تبدیل میشین (به قول نیک خو مشاور کنکور)دیگه قابل درست کردن نیست .


منم دنبال راه حل همین مشکلم..

----------


## maryam13

> منم دنبال راه حل همین مشکلم..


من چن نکته برا کنکور خودم استفاده میکنم و نتیجه داده:تنوع درسا تو روز زیاد باشه+کتابی که میخوای کار کنی تعداد تستاش رو ببین چند تاس بین روزا تقسیم کنی با این روش حتی میتونی دو کتاب سنگین رو بخونی اینو از خودم در نمیارم همین کارو اقای سینا ملکی رتبه برتر کنکور تو همین فروم انجام دادن +بعد از تموم شدن مبحث بیای از خودت ازمون بگیری نه یکی بلکه چن تا تو ازمونا دچار مشکل نشی و ایرادات مطالعت رو ببینی +از منابع خوب استفاده کنی وقتی همه میگن زیست ای کیو یا الگو و خیلی سبز شما نرو تخته سساه بخون چون در حد کنکور نیست دیگه

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام
> مستقیم میرم سر اصل مشکل..ینی خودم
> پارسال کلی اشتباه درسی داشتم..از برنامه و همه چی جا موندم..حسابی کلافه بودم و استرس داشتم،درحدی که شبا نمیتونستم درست نفس بکشم..
> ب دی نکشیده بود که خسته شدم عملا ول کردم و قبول کردم کنکور رو از دست دادم..تا آخر سال افسرده بودم و خودم رو ناتوان و ضعیف و بازنده حس میکردم..ولی امید داشتم..ب امسال امید داشتم،مطمین بودم امسال موفق میشم که..
> امسالم دقیقا همون اشتباهات رو کردم..دقیقا...من اطلاعات کنکوریم خیلی بالاست ولی اشتباهات مسخره ای کردم...شاید دلیلش وسواس بوده یا انتظارات بالا یا اینکه به گام های کوچیک قانع نبودم و.. نمیدونم..
> واقعا نمیدونم..فقط میدونم باید ب اشتباهاتم خاتمه بدم..
> من اطلاعات کنکوریم بالاست ولی دیگه نه ب اطلاعاتم و نه ب کارهام اعتماد ندارم..قرار بود اشتباهاتمو تکرار نکنم ولی تکرار کردم..از بس شکست خوردم پیش خودم سرخورده و سرافکنده شدم..دیگه ب هیچکدوم از برنامه ریزی هام اعتماد ندارم.
> سال قبل تابستون از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی بعدش پشیمون شدم و درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال واسه اولین آزمون دیر شروع کردم و ب کلی از آزمون جا موندم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از آذر عملا درس رو ول کردم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از دی از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم..ولی نه انگار من از هیچکدوم اینا درس عبرت نگرفتم.. دوباره همون مسیر پارسال رو در پیش گرفتم..باید یجوری امسال رو تغییر بدم وگرنه نابود میشم..واقعا نابود میشم
> 
> ...


ید ترین اشتباهت‌ نگاه صفر و صدیه،به هیچ وجه نباید پارسال ول میکردی 
لنگان لنگان تا آخر رفتن بهتر از ول کردن...
امسالم‌ چ با مشاور چه تنها،اولین چیزی که باید با خودت کنار بیای اینه که هر اتفاقی افتاد تسلیم نشییی

----------


## L3Ili.m

> ید ترین اشتباهت‌ نگاه صفر و صدیه،به هیچ وجه نباید پارسال ول میکردی 
> لنگان لنگان تا آخر رفتن بهتر از ول کردن...
> امسالم‌ چ با مشاور چه تنها،اولین چیزی که باید با خودت کنار بیای اینه که هر اتفاقی افتاد تسلیم نشییی


آره میدونم نباید کامل گرا باشم..
لنگ لنگان با چی پیش برم وقتی از آزمون حسابی جا موندم؟
من نتیجه توی بازه کوتاه مدت میخوام..اگه نشه دلسرد میشم..اگه بعد از اولین آزمونم که افتضاح دادمش بخاطر برگزاری افتضاح آزمون،پشتیبان یکم امیدوارم میکرد و دلسردم نمیکرد الان انقد از آزمون جا نمی موندم..

----------


## L3Ili.m

> یه لحظه احساس کردم خودم این حرفا رو نوشتم . منم به خاطر ناامیدی و  استرس زیاد و خیلی مشکلات دیگه پارسال نهایت تا ابان خوندم . نتیجش هم شد  5درس تجدیدی  در خرداد . 
> به نظرم تنها راهی که ادم میتونه از خوندن لذت  ببره و مشتاق باشه اینه که واقعا به این درک برسه که ایندش فقط ( برا کسی  که تنها راهش کنکوره واسه موفقیت) به خوندن الانش بستگی داره .
> مشاور هم بعید میدونم بتونه کمک کنه.
> خودمم با پایه درسی نسبتا داغون یه چند روزی هس که شروع کردم.


منم تمام آیندم ب کنکورم بستگی داره،همینم از همه بیشتر بهم استرس میده
ولی مشکل من نه انگیزه اس نه تنبلی نه بی میلی ب درسهام...مشکلم اینه که ب برنامه ریزی و کارای خودم ذره ای اعتماد ندارم..

----------


## Mysterious

> منم تمام آیندم ب کنکورم بستگی داره،همینم از همه بیشتر بهم استرس میده
> ولی مشکل من نه انگیزه اس نه تنبلی نه بی میلی ب درسهام...مشکلم اینه که ب برنامه ریزی و کارای خودم ذره ای اعتماد ندارم..


پایین بودن اعتماد به نفسه دیگه
ببین اولا روزانه برنامه بنویس من خودمم روزای اولیه که شروع کردم و نمیتونم برنامه هفتگی بنویسم گیج میشم 
به اینم مطمئن باش راه موفقیت یه شب و دو شب نیستش که انتظار داری واسه آزمون اول بترکونی
اگه از الان بخونی به آزمون بعدی قلمچی میرسی منتهی باید ساعت مطالعه ات بالا باشه همین
و به اینم مطمئن باش الان توپ بخونی تا عید یا حتی اردیبهشت ترازت ممکنه به ۷۰۰۰ هم برسه 
با بی اعتماد به نفسی هیچی حل نمیشه
۷ ماه و نیم مونده 
آقای سامان تارم از ۲۷ آذر شروع کرد رتبش شد ۶۸۰
یا یکی دیگه تو همین فروم از عید شروع کرد رتبش شد ۴۰۵ منطقه ۲
چون به خودشون مطمئن بودن که میتونن
تو میتونی اولش سخته ولی یه ماه بگذره یا دو ماه پیشرفتتو ببینی خود به خود اعتماد به نفست میره بالا
شروع کن تا دیرتر نشده منم برم سر درسم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam13

> پایین بودن اعتماد به نفسه دیگه
> ببین اولا روزانه برنامه بنویس من خودمم روزای اولیه که شروع کردم و نمیتونم برنامه هفتگی بنویسم گیج میشم 
> به اینم مطمئن باش راه موفقیت یه شب و دو شب نیستش که انتظار داری واسه آزمون اول بترکونی
> اگه از الان بخونی به آزمون بعدی قلمچی میرسی منتهی باید ساعت مطالعه ات بالا باشه همین
> و به اینم مطمئن باش الان توپ بخونی تا عید یا حتی اردیبهشت ترازت ممکنه به ۷۰۰۰ هم برسه 
> با بی اعتماد به نفسی هیچی حل نمیشه
> ۷ ماه و نیم مونده 
> آقای سامان تارم از ۲۷ آذر شروع کرد رتبش شد ۶۸۰
> یا یکی دیگه تو همین فروم از عید شروع کرد رتبش شد ۴۰۵ منطقه ۲
> ...


شما هم تازه شروع کردی؟

----------


## yousef78

سال پیش کلاس کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودید ؟ امسال چطور کلاس نوشتید ؟

----------


## L3Ili.m

> سال پیش کلاس کنکور ثبت نام کرده بودید ؟ امسال چطور کلاس نوشتید ؟


نه کلاس کنکور و اینا نمیرم..ینی امکانش نیست..

----------


## DrOMi

اطلاعات راجع به کنکور داشتن کمک کننده وضع شما نیست به این دلیل که سازمان سنجش از کتب درسی سوال طرح میکنه نه از اطلاعات عمومیِ کنکور !
شما باید ببینی دلت میخواد سال دیگه کجا باشی و کی باشی؟ یه نفر که یک رشته‌ای رو میخونه که نه بهش علاقه داره و نه براش کار وجود داره یا یک نفر که رشته مورد علاقش رو میخونه.
به قول معروف راهی که شما میروی به ترکستان است ! آخر این راهی که میری دقیقا میشه همون پارسال.   
اما اگر هدفتون تغییر کردنه، یک کاغد بر میدارید و موارد زیر رو مینویسید
1) آیا میخوام موفق بشم ؟
اگر جواب سوال یک بله هست:
2) چرا میخوام موفق بشم؟
3) اهداف من چیه ؟
4) چه جیزایی مانع رسیدن من به هدفم هست؟
5) استراتژی من چیه ؟ ( حداقل ساعت مطالعه، میزان خواب، حداقل تراز و ...)
و هر روز صبح بعد از بیدارشدن و قبل از خوابیدن موارد بالا رو یکبار مرور میکنید.
این رو هم بگم که پیشرفت درسیتون یک روزه حاصل نمیشه و یک روزه نمیتونید به 12 13 ساعت مطالعه برسید یا با یکبار خوندن علامه دهر بشی ! به قول گفتنی گاماس گاماس

----------


## mbt.danial

> آره میدونم نباید کامل گرا باشم..
> لنگ لنگان با چی پیش برم وقتی از آزمون حسابی جا موندم؟
> من نتیجه توی بازه کوتاه مدت میخوام..اگه نشه دلسرد میشم..اگه بعد از اولین آزمونم که افتضاح دادمش بخاطر برگزاری افتضاح آزمون،پشتیبان یکم امیدوارم میکرد و دلسردم نمیکرد الان انقد از آزمون جا نمی موندم..


تو یه پیام ده تا مشکل تو نشون‌دادی
نتیجه تو بازه ی کوتاه مدت هیچ جای دنیا نبپیس.باید صبر کنی،تلاش کنی. آروم آروم
افتضاح دادن آزمون انداختی تقصیر  برگزاری ازمون،
ناامیدی بعدش رو گردن پشتیبان....
همه چی رو انداختی گردن بقیه!پس خودت چی....
اشتباهاتت‌ واضحه‌...

----------


## Mysterious

> شما هم تازه شروع کردی؟


بلی :Yahoo (4): 
البته کم و بیش خوندم تو این ۲ ماه  :Yahoo (50): 
شما چی؟

----------


## L3Ili.m

> تو یه پیام ده تا مشکل تو نشون‌دادی
> نتیجه تو بازه ی کوتاه مدت هیچ جای دنیا نبپیس.باید صبر کنی،تلاش کنی. آروم آروم
> افتضاح دادن آزمون انداختی تقصیر  برگزاری ازمون،
> ناامیدی بعدش رو گردن پشتیبان....
> همه چی رو انداختی گردن بقیه!پس خودت چی....
> اشتباهاتت‌ واضحه‌...


شاید..
یه چیز رو جا انداختید بگید...((شما خیلی آدم ضعیفی هستید..))

----------


## Amirkhan21

> سلام
> مستقیم میرم سر اصل مشکل..ینی خودم
> پارسال کلی اشتباه درسی داشتم..از برنامه و همه چی جا موندم..حسابی کلافه بودم و استرس داشتم،درحدی که شبا نمیتونستم درست نفس بکشم..
> ب دی نکشیده بود که خسته شدم عملا ول کردم و قبول کردم کنکور رو از دست دادم..تا آخر سال افسرده بودم و خودم رو ناتوان و ضعیف و بازنده حس میکردم..ولی امید داشتم..ب امسال امید داشتم،مطمین بودم امسال موفق میشم که..
> امسالم دقیقا همون اشتباهات رو کردم..دقیقا...من اطلاعات کنکوریم خیلی بالاست ولی اشتباهات مسخره ای کردم...شاید دلیلش وسواس بوده یا انتظارات بالا یا اینکه به گام های کوچیک قانع نبودم و.. نمیدونم..
> واقعا نمیدونم..فقط میدونم باید ب اشتباهاتم خاتمه بدم..
> من اطلاعات کنکوریم بالاست ولی دیگه نه ب اطلاعاتم و نه ب کارهام اعتماد ندارم..قرار بود اشتباهاتمو تکرار نکنم ولی تکرار کردم..از بس شکست خوردم پیش خودم سرخورده و سرافکنده شدم..دیگه ب هیچکدوم از برنامه ریزی هام اعتماد ندارم.
> سال قبل تابستون از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی بعدش پشیمون شدم و درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال واسه اولین آزمون دیر شروع کردم و ب کلی از آزمون جا موندم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از آذر عملا درس رو ول کردم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم،پارسال از دی از آزمون انصراف دادم ولی درس عبرت گرفتم..ولی نه انگار من از هیچکدوم اینا درس عبرت نگرفتم.. دوباره همون مسیر پارسال رو در پیش گرفتم..باید یجوری امسال رو تغییر بدم وگرنه نابود میشم..واقعا نابود میشم
> 
> ...


یخورده سطح توقعت ببر پایین تر یه شبه نمیشه تو یه زمان کوتاه برنامه بریزی موفق بشی ....که خودمم قبلا اینطور بودم ...نمیشه که ازمون میدی یهو بری میرم میترکووونم میرم برا تراز بالا یواش یواش

----------


## mbt.danial

> شاید..
> یه چیز رو جا انداختید بگید...((شما خیلی آدم ضعیفی هستید..))


نه 
ولی میشه‌ گفت شما ضعیف بودن رو #انتخاب کردید 
خودت انتخاب کردی بکشی کنار نه هیچ کس دیگه...

----------


## yousef78

> نه کلاس کنکور و اینا نمیرم..ینی امکانش نیست..


اگه میتونید امکانش رو مهیا کنید . نتیجه بسیار خوبی داره . جو کلاس ، جلو رفتن با کلاس ، ارتباط با معلم ، برنامه و نظم درسی و مطالعه ... همه چیزهایی که با کلاس رفتن ناخواسته یک تغییر بسیار خوب رو در شما به وجود میارند . من سال پیش کلاس شرکت نمیکردم و الان نتیجه کلاس رفتن رو به چشم دارم میبینم

----------


## L3Ili.m

> نه 
> ولی میشه‌ گفت شما ضعیف بودن رو #انتخاب کردید 
> خودت انتخاب کردی بکشی کنار نه هیچ کس دیگه...


آره واقعا میدونم...
ولی کی دوست داره بجای دانشگاه مورد علاقش ضعف رو انتخاب کنه؟؟..منم واقعا میخوام ولی الان ب جایی رسیدم که واقعا نمیدونم..افسرده شدم
شرایط من واقعا از انگیزه دادن و شعار دادن گذشته..گوشم واقعا پره از این حرفا..امروز اصلا نمیخواستم پاسخبرگمو بدم..اصلا روم نمیشد بدم..نمیدونم چرا سال کنکورم این شکلی شده..
ب نظرتون واقعا با این شرایط بهتر نیست با مشاور رتبه برتر یا دانشجوهای پزشکی و.. مشاوره بردارم؟؟..اصراری ب مشاور گرفتن ندارم..فقط میخوام از این وضعیت و حال دربیام..دنبال یه راه حلم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mbt.danial

> آره واقعا میدونم...
> ولی کی دوست داره بجای دانشگاه مورد علاقش ضعف رو انتخاب کنه؟؟..منم واقعا میخوام ولی الان ب جایی رسیدم که واقعا نمیدونم..افسرده شدم
> شرایط من واقعا از انگیزه دادن و شعار دادن گذشته..گوشم واقعا پره از این حرفا..امروز اصلا نمیخواستم پاسخبرگمو بدم..اصلا روم نمیشد بدم..نمیدونم چرا سال کنکورم این شکلی شده..
> ب نظرتون واقعا با این شرایط بهتر نیست با مشاور رتبه برتر یا دانشجوهای پزشکی و.. مشاوره بردارم؟؟..اصراری ب مشاور گرفتن ندارم..فقط میخوام از این وضعیت و حال دربیام..دنبال یه راه حلم


اینکه مشاور نیازه یا نه خودت‌ تصمیم بگیری و اگه من بگم شاید تبلیغ و فلان‌تلقی بشه
ولی اشتباهات‌ مشهودی میکنه،و تو ذهنت‌ به خودت و کنکور باختی از قبل...

----------


## L3Ili.m

> اینکه مشاور نیازه یا نه خودت‌ تصمیم بگیری و اگه من بگم شاید تبلیغ و فلان‌تلقی بشه
> ولی اشتباهات‌ مشهودی میکنه،و تو ذهنت‌ به خودت و کنکور باختی از قبل...


توروخدا اینطوری نگید،..واقعا نباختم..واقعا امیدوارم ولی سردرگمم..
خب چیکار کنم خودمم خستم و کلافم از این وضع..

----------


## L3Ili.m

> اینکه مشاور نیازه یا نه خودت‌ تصمیم بگیری و اگه من بگم شاید تبلیغ و فلان‌تلقی بشه
> ولی اشتباهات‌ مشهودی میکنه،و تو ذهنت‌ به خودت و کنکور باختی از قبل...



واقعا خیلی خیلی ممنونم...حرفای شما واقعا داره منو ب خودم میاره..نمیدونم فقط الان احساس میکنم مصمم تر از همیشه ام..احساس میکنم واقعا مشکل حل نشده ای نیست..احساس میکنم واقعا همه ی اون منفی بافیها روحیه مو الکی داغون کردن...احساس میکنم الان اولشه و هیچ قبلی نبوده و مهم نیست...واقعا نمیدونم چطوری ولی کاملا از اون فاز منفی و افسرده خارج شدم ب لطفتون..
احساس میکنم واقعا میتونم...
ولی فک میکنم مشاور واسه پایداری این حال خوب و انگیزه فوق العاده ای که دارم لازمه..واسه اینکه کج نرم
شما مشاور خوبی میشناسید؟خودتون مشاوره میدید؟

----------


## mbt.danial

> توروخدا اینطوری نگید،..واقعا نباختم..واقعا امیدوارم ولی سردرگمم..
> خب چیکار کنم خودمم خستم و کلافم از این وضع..


اول از همه نگاه صفر و صدی رو بذار کنار 
دنیا سفید و سیاه نیس...از خاکستری شروع کن کم کم ب سمت عالی برو
شرایط حال رو قبول کن،ب هر دلیلی الان وضع پاسخبرگت‌ اینه،بشین دونه دونه مشکلاتو‌ وا بکن کم کم پیشرفت کن برا موفقیت.

----------


## hero93

از اینکه از همین الان به فکر راه چاره ای هستی جای امیدواری داره  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): اما 
اینکه میگی اطلاعاتت در زمینه کنکور بالاست توهمی بیش نیست :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  چون اگه واقعا این طور بود باید نتیجه می گرفتی  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6):  :Yahoo (6): 
به نظر من اگه با یه مشاور :Y (478):  :Y (478):  :Y (478):  :Y (478):  :Y (478):  و نه یه مشاور نما  :Y (410):  :Y (410):  :Y (410):  :Y (410):  :Y (410): استفاده کنی خیلی کمکت میکنه نظراتی هم که دوستان دادند فقط حاصل تجربه خودشون هست 
موفق باشید :Y (576):

----------


## Heni

مشکل شما ترس از نتیجه و عدم اعتماد به خودته که این از شکست پارسالتون ناشی میشه چون شما عادت به شکست نداشتی و اصلا حتی این به فکرتم نمیرسید و این وضعیت رو برای خودت پیش بینی نمیکردی منم سال اول مشکلم همین بود که بهش میگن اعتماد به نفس کاذب اینکه فکر کنی تو خیلی قوی تر از چالش پیش روت (کنکور)هستی که اگه این احساس واقعی نباشه و تلاش و پشتکار رو چاشنی این عقیده نکنی قطعا به نتیجه دلخواه نمیرسه و تو خودت میشکنی اتفاقی که سال پیش برای شما و حتی خود من افتاد.
مرحله 1:حالا چاره کار شما فقط چند ساعت تمرکز و فکر کردن به خودته اینکه هر چیزی  که درباره خودت وجود داره و به این چالش مربوط میشه رو در 2 ستون دسته بندی کنی یکی شکست و یکی موفقیت و خودت تصمیم بگیری و فکر کنی که مواردی که در ستون موفقیت نوشتی میتونه تو رو به هدف برسونه ؟اصلا کافی هست؟؟ (تو در حد خواستت هستی؟و شهامت رسیدن به اونو تو خودت میبینی؟) اگه فکر کردی و دیدی میتونی دوباره بلند بشی و تمام اون عواملی که در ستون شکست نوشتی رو کمرنگ کنی و بعدم از بین ببری اینبار حقیقتا شروع کن و بدون که باید به نتیجه امیدوار باشی ولی اگر نه که دیگه......
مرحله 2:بعد از این ببین نیازهات در مسیر این چالش چیه و یکبار برای همیشه اینا رو با خودت ok کن و دیگه توش تردید نداشته باش این مرحله میشه نقشه راه تو حالا این نیازها چیه/؟:منابعت که اگه متناسب سطح خود تو هستن و امتحانشون رو پس دادن دیگه نباید وسواس بخرج بدی-برنامه ریزی که متناسب با هدف هر شخص براش متفاوته, اگه قراره ازمون شرکت کنی باید مطابق با ازمون باشه و اگر نه با تشخیص مشاورت باشه. برنامه بهت میگه که برای هر درس باید با توجه به ضریبش وقت بذاری,کی باید مطالعه داشته باشی کی تست اموزشی بزنی و کی تست زماندار, کی مرور کنی کی از خودت ازمون بگیری کی جمع بندی کنی, قراره تو هر بازه از مسیرت در چه وضعی باشی و اینکه باید برای خودت اهداف کوتاه مدت داشته باشی مثلا توی دی قراره به این تراز برسم و ..که  توی این مسیر خیلی برات مهمه ( با توجه به حرفهای خودت فکر میکنم به یک مشاور حقیقی نه مشاور نما احتیاج داری چون بخاطر همون عدم اعتماد به خودت که امسال درگیرش شدی اگه خودت برنامه بنویسی مدام داری فکر میکنی اگه مثل پارسال بشه چی ؟؟/)
-تعادل برقرار کردن بین کنکور و نیازهای روزمره و تفریحاتت  که باید لیستشون رو با توجه به نیازت تهیه کنی و ببینی اگر چقدر باشه مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه-انگیزه ای که توی این 7 ماه باید تو رو تا اخر نگه داره و نذاره پا پس بکشی ومیتونه از طرف مشاورت و نظارت پیوسته اون تامین بشه(من با توجه به حرفات فکر میکنم تو در این مسیر به یک همراه نیاز داری و از تنها بودن واهمه داری که بازم میگم مشاور برات لازمه )-یادگیری یکسری مهارت ها مثل:روش مطالعه و تست زنی هر درس, مهارت های ازمون دادن مثل کنترل هیجان,زمانهای نقصانی,ضربدر منها و .......
در کل :مرحله 1 رو انجام بده(خودتو پیدا کن) و برای مرحله 2 یه همراه (مشاور واقعی)پیدا کن که بتونی مرحله 2 رو باهاش شروع کنی و بدون ین ترسی که الان دچارشی با قدرت پیش بری و از پیشرفت خودت لذت ببری.
فقط بجنب که گاهی وقتا زود دیر میشه.
پ.ن1:خودم با همین مواردی که نوشتم تونستم شرایطمو درست کنم و با ارامش درس بخونم و امسال رو به سال موفقیتم تبدیل کنم.
پ.ن 2:قراربود تا کنکور پست نذارم اما این تایپیک رو که دیدم دلم نیومد.

----------


## L3Ili.m

> مشکل شما ترس از نتیجه و عدم اعتماد به خودته که این از شکست پارسالتون ناشی میشه چون شما عادت به شکست نداشتی و اصلا حتی این به فکرتم نمیرسید و این وضعیت رو برای خودت پیش بینی نمیکردی منم سال اول مشکلم همین بود که بهش میگن اعتماد به نفس کاذب اینکه فکر کنی تو خیلی قوی تر از چالش پیش روت (کنکور)هستی که اگه این احساس واقعی نباشه و تلاش و پشتکار رو چاشنی این عقیده نکنی قطعا به نتیجه دلخواه نمیرسه و تو خودت میشکنی اتفاقی که سال پیش برای شما و حتی خود من افتاد.
> مرحله 1:حالا چاره کار شما فقط چند ساعت تمرکز و فکر کردن به خودته اینکه هر چیزی  که درباره خودت وجود داره و به این چالش مربوط میشه رو در 2 ستون دسته بندی کنی یکی شکست و یکی موفقیت و خودت تصمیم بگیری و فکر کنی که مواردی که در ستون موفقیت نوشتی میتونه تو رو به هدف برسونه ؟اصلا کافی هست؟؟ (تو در حد خواستت هستی؟و شهامت رسیدن به اونو تو خودت میبینی؟) اگه فکر کردی و دیدی میتونی دوباره بلند بشی و تمام اون عواملی که در ستون شکست نوشتی رو کمرنگ کنی و بعدم از بین ببری اینبار حقیقتا شروع کن و بدون که باید به نتیجه امیدوار باشی ولی اگر نه که دیگه......
> مرحله 2:بعد از این ببین نیازهات در مسیر این چالش چیه و یکبار برای همیشه اینا رو با خودت ok کن و دیگه توش تردید نداشته باش این مرحله میشه نقشه راه تو حالا این نیازها چیه/؟:منابعت که اگه متناسب سطح خود تو هستن و امتحانشون رو پس دادن دیگه نباید وسواس بخرج بدی-برنامه ریزی که متناسب با هدف هر شخص براش متفاوته, اگه قراره ازمون شرکت کنی باید مطابق با ازمون باشه و اگر نه با تشخیص مشاورت باشه. برنامه بهت میگه که برای هر درس باید با توجه به ضریبش وقت بذاری,کی باید مطالعه داشته باشی کی تست اموزشی بزنی و کی تست زماندار, کی مرور کنی کی از خودت ازمون بگیری کی جمع بندی کنی, قراره تو هر بازه از مسیرت در چه وضعی باشی و اینکه باید برای خودت اهداف کوتاه مدت داشته باشی مثلا توی دی قراره به این تراز برسم و ..که  توی این مسیر خیلی برات مهمه ( با توجه به حرفهای خودت فکر میکنم به یک مشاور حقیقی نه مشاور نما احتیاج داری چون بخاطر همون عدم اعتماد به خودت که امسال درگیرش شدی اگه خودت برنامه بنویسی مدام داری فکر میکنی اگه مثل پارسال بشه چی ؟؟/)
> -تعادل برقرار کردن بین کنکور و نیازهای روزمره و تفریحاتت  که باید لیستشون رو با توجه به نیازت تهیه کنی و ببینی اگر چقدر باشه مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه-انگیزه ای که توی این 7 ماه باید تو رو تا اخر نگه داره و نذاره پا پس بکشی ومیتونه از طرف مشاورت و نظارت پیوسته اون تامین بشه(من با توجه به حرفات فکر میکنم تو در این مسیر به یک همراه نیاز داری و از تنها بودن واهمه داری که بازم میگم مشاور برات لازمه )-یادگیری یکسری مهارت ها مثل:روش مطالعه و تست زنی هر درس, مهارت های ازمون دادن مثل کنترل هیجان,زمانهای نقصانی,ضربدر منها و .......
> در کل :مرحله 1 رو انجام بده(خودتو پیدا کن) و برای مرحله 2 یه همراه (مشاور واقعی)پیدا کن که بتونی مرحله 2 رو باهاش شروع کنی و بدون ین ترسی که الان دچارشی با قدرت پیش بری و از پیشرفت خودت لذت ببری.
> فقط بجنب که گاهی وقتا زود دیر میشه.
> پ.ن1:خودم با همین مواردی که نوشتم تونستم شرایطمو درست کنم و با ارامش درس بخونم و امسال رو به سال موفقیتم تبدیل کنم.
> پ.ن 2:قراربود تا کنکور پست نذارم اما این تایپیک رو که دیدم دلم نیومد.



چقد درست بود چیزایی که گفتید...ینی خیلیا
احساس میکنم کامل درک کردین حرفامو..
خداروشکر یکی بالاخره پیدا شد واقعا منو بفهمه..حالا دیگه مطمینم مشکلام نه بهانس نه توهم
ممنون..حتما همین راهی که گفتید رو میرم.

----------

